# couple of fish



## Buckshot00 (Apr 15, 2018)

I was shut-out yesterday in the salt so I tried the sweetwater today. Caught a catfish on the first cast and then nothing. Caught the small bass last Sat.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Apr 22, 2018)

Went down to the ole fishing hole today. Caught a catfish on the first cast. 


Something hit my rig a little later but swam under a log and I lost it.


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 21, 2018)

2 more I caught this past Sat.


----------

